# Tool Talk > Machines >  Foam slicing machine - GIF

## Jon

Foam slicing machine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Previously:

Pie slicing machine - video
Fast cucumber slicing machine - GIF
Salami slicing machine - GIF
Mud brick slicing box - GIF
Mortadella slicing machine - GIF

----------

baja (Jul 30, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 29, 2019)

----------


## crahar

Brings back memories, used a saw to cut foam but it was manual feed this would have been nice.

----------

